# Retrasar encendido Leds



## _ViKeToR_ (Ago 7, 2007)

Buenas, he fabricado una 3ª luz de freno con 20 leds de alta luminosidad (5 ramas de 4 leds en serie y resistencia de 220 Ohm en cada rama) pero al probarlo en el coche me he dado cuenta de que se nota la diferencia de tiempo de encendido entre las luces de freno normales y la nueva de leds, se nota que se encienden las luces en 2 tiempos, primero los leds y luego las de serie.
¿Hay alguna forma de retrasar (algun milisegundo) el encendido de los leds para que no sea tan notable esta diferencia en el encendido? He pensado en algún condensador por los tiempos de carga... xo no sé cómo ponerlo ni de qué capacidad...
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ciri (Ago 7, 2007)

Podrías poner un capacitor en serie con una resistencia (de valor pequeño), a tierra para permitir la descarga rápidamente.


----------

